# Recent South African Hunt



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

I just recently returned from a hunt up in the Limpopo provice. I took 4 nice animals with my bow, and my wife took 5 beautiful animals with a rifle. Unfortunately, she is not a bow hunter (yet)!...We had a great time in Africa. The South African people were wonderful, and the country is beautiful top to bottom. It's a trip every bowhunter must do once in your lifetime.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Great trophies!

Glad you enjoyed your time in our country.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats on fine trophies.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on some fine trophies!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Well done!*

Nice set of trophies. That Kudu is turning me green with envy.

I must disagree with you on one point, however. I can't make myself satisfied that once really is enough. We're planning a second trip in '11.

I'm curious as to the equipment you used (draw weight, arrow weight, broadhead). Would you change anything if you went back?

Thanks for posting the pics, and continued good luck to you.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*By the way*

Did you not take pics of your wife's trophies? JK!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for sharing this nice pictures and congratulation to the nice trophys.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

*Wife's pics*

Here are my wife's animals...Sorry everyone, she's not a bowhunter...At least not yet...

The set up I had for Africa was my Diamond Black Ice @ 72lbs., Easton axis arrows, and 125 gr. Muzzy MX-3 broadheads. My total arrow weight was 455 grains.

The only thing I wish I had done was to try and spot & stalk some of these animals...For our first trip, I wasn't sure if 8 days was going to be enough time for us to get eveything on the hit list. I didn't know what to expect in terms of oppertunity, so I stayed in the blind to keep my chances high. It worked out fine, but I think I could have done well spot & stalking certain species....The only other thing I would have done differently would be to bring more money....You could go crazy with all of the shot oppertunities at different animals....It's hard to stay on a budget.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*You and the Lady did well.*

My hat is off to both of you. No need to apoligize for her rifle. You are both young and plenty of time to get her on the proper path.

Continued good luck to both of you.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Also congratulation for you Wife, very awesome animals you have taken both together !!!


----------



## Badger SA (Oct 2, 2008)

Great trophies !!!, you guys will definitely be going back, once you are bitten by Africa there is a need to be bittien a few more times.
Well done once again
Cheers


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations, I am very glad you enjoyed our country and your hunting trip. I am near bankrupt every end of every hunting season


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Congratulations, I am very glad you enjoyed our country and your hunting trip. I am near bankrupt every end of every hunting season


Bossie, I gues Heidi`s hunting success make you more bankrupt than you`rs:embara:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations Dan for you and your wife on some fine trophy animals.
Thanks for sharing.



> It's a trip every bowhunter must do once in your lifetime


Absolutely - hunting Africa is a memory for a lifetime


----------



## S2wham (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats.....nice trophies


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*African trophies*

Excellent!Africa is awesome.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Bossie, I gues Heidi`s hunting success make you more bankrupt than you`rs:embara:


Eish Frank :zip:


----------

